# Virgin on-demand vs iplayer/itv player



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Although much of recent iplayer/itvplayer content is on VM on demand,
Is it only the last 7 days?

I've ended up relying on itv player(on tv attached pc) more as that seems to go back a month for soaps and series.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

I'm finding the same. I wonder if it's due to licensing or Virgin logistical issues such as storage.

Either way, I hope this improves!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Faz said:


> I'm finding the same. I wonder if it's due to licensing or Virgin logistical issues such as storage.
> 
> Either way, I hope this improves!


No, catch up TV is 7 days only. BBC content can go further back, with BBC iPlayer on "Series Catchup", which has the entire series, so far.

This content can be found in the A-Z VoD listings, but once we get red button launched on TiVo, you will be able to use the BBC iPlayer App.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Digital Fanatic said:


> This content can be found in the A-Z VoD listings, but once we get red button launched on TiVo, you will be able to use the BBC iPlayer App.


Huzzah! Also, bear in mind people, that 4OD have a YouTube channel, so you can get to it from the TiVo that way. I have my PS3 for the others though, in the interim!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

ptruman said:


> Huzzah! Also, bear in mind people, that *4OD have a YouTube channel*, so you can get to it from the TiVo that way. I have my PS3 for the others though, in the interim!


Good point


----------

